# CPT code for CT guided core biopsy



## krishna_s

Hi 

Procedure: A Temno biopsy device was advanced into a soft tissue collection at the lateral aspect of the subtrochanteric femur utilizing CT guidance. The soft tissue abnormality was not fluid filled but was, in fact solid. Aspiration through the Temno introducer yielded only a small amount of blood tinged fluid which was placed in a culturette tube. Then, the 14 g Temno device was used to obtain core samples, which were placed in 3 separate sterile vials to be sent for AFB, cell count, gram stain and culture. The needles were removed, the skin entry site cleaned and a sterile bandage applied. 


What would be the approproate CPT code for CT guided core biopsy of a soft tissue collection in the lateral aspect of the proximal left thigh.


----------



## rajalakshmir

i think the codes are 27040 and 77012 ,any suggestions


----------



## Shirleybala

How about 10160 and 77012


----------



## Maheshm

20206 and 77012 ???


----------



## Joe_coder07

i think the approp code may be 27040 and 77012, the reason why i choose these set of codes bcas they mentioned as core samples after aspiration. Need to know am i right or wrong.


----------



## Shirleybala

I suggested this code bcoz its an aspiration

The physician performs a biopsy to evaluate soft tissue. The area for biopsy is in the subcutaneous tissue between the muscle and skin layers in 27040.  An incision is made to expose the area. A tumor is typically surrounded by a capsule. The physician makes an incision through the capsule, removing a portion of the tumor for biopsy. The incision is repaired in layers using sutures, staples, and/or Steri-strips

In code discription 27040," incision is made to expose the area"


----------



## rajalakshmir

what abt the code 10022 which includes biopsy as well


----------



## Shirleybala

10022 is a fine needle aspiration the physician should use  22 or 25 gauge needle
10022	Fine needle aspiration; with imaging guidance(Fine needle aspiration (FNA) is a percutaneous procedure that uses a fine gauge needle (22 or 25 gauge) and a syringe to sample fluid from a cyst or remove clusters of cells from a solid mass)


----------



## dhuston

I'd code it as 20206 for percutaneous bx and 10022 for the FNA plus the guidance.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------



## Joe_coder07

*biopsy*

Can we bill this as 27041 and 10160 - 59?

Joseph Amalraj Antonisamy CPC-H


----------



## dhuston

If you're using CT guidance you're probably not exposing the area.  Otherwise, why the need for guidance?  27040 and 27041 have a note saying to use 20206 for needle bx of soft tissue.  I'm not familiar with a Temno biopsy device but if it's a needle or other type of percutaneous device you should use 20206 and you can also use 10022 for the aspiration.  10160 wouldn't be appropriate because this "aspiration" is for biopsy, not drainage according to the subject title.

Diane


----------



## magnolia1

Based on the documentation, I tend to agree with "mahesh".
There are several codes to choose from in this case and I do not think the documentation is specific enough to determine which one(s) is the best.


----------

